# Favorite Trance Track (s)



## Nick (Jul 26, 2009)

Don't post more than 3! 

Tiesto - "Bright Morningstar"

I love Tiesto and this is my overall favorite trance track. Just the way it starts out is enough to get the atmospheric mood going. It's nice and slow, great melody, it's really smooth...4:23 is my favorite part. It's euphoric   The whole track is great for a night drive, or feeling the night air on your face or blowing through your hair. 


My second favorite is Classified Project - "Starlight Chaser."  Sorry, I couldn't find it on youtube. Itunes has it, and if you're interested enough to go listen, make sure it's the original. Not the remix. 


Neway I've been into electronic stuff for a long time now. Anyone else?


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jul 31, 2009)

listening to the rain hitting my windshield puts me in a trance.. does that count?


----------

